# Electronic thermostat burning through batteries



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

the batteries that you take out, check the voltage of them. could be bad circuitry in the stat giving premature low battery warning.

Check the condition of the contacts in the stat and make sure they weren't pushed in too much and are making poor contact now.

You may need a new stat if there's no obvious cause.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Good suggestion. I've thrown away the old batteries that maybe were not actually dead. I'll check the voltage on the next set when the stat says 'replace batteries."
.
.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I use re-chargables in mine, and every "Fall back" day I replace them with freshly charged ones.

I keep several sets for other items that use batteries, I. E. , small flashlight, remote for cable, tv, etc, As well as a couple of digital clocks. Smoke alarms, other security measures.

I know that you being in Az. that fall back day is useless, so pick another day like Halloween or something.


ED


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

most of those are at 1.2v and may cause a pre-mature low battery warning. they also self discharge quick unless you get batteries labelled low self discharge, pre-charged.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Zzzzz, it has a 01 or 02 date code which means 2001 or 2002. It is 15 or 16 yrs old and due for a new one. Probably the display is dying and eating batteries.

Rechargeables are not good as they drop their voltage when they get weak and those units are voltage sensitive.

Try supplyhouse.com and get a good Honeywell or White Rodgers one.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

you can get decent ones retail as long as you stick with honeywell. the off brand ones i wouldn't trust.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> you can get decent ones retail as long as you stick with honeywell. the off brand ones i wouldn't trust.


I've never replaced a thermostat. Is it pretty straightforward, just match up the wires from the old to the new? (Obviously following the new thermostat installation instructions too)
.
.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> the batteries that you take out, check the voltage of them. could be bad circuitry in the stat giving premature low battery warning.
> 
> Check the condition of the contacts in the stat and make sure they weren't pushed in too much and are making poor contact now.
> 
> You may need a new stat if there's no obvious cause.


I fished the old AA batteries out of the trash. They read 1.26v. The contacts are clean and the batteries fit in there properly, So yeah, something is a sending false reading to the display screen and it shuts down, displaying only "replace battery." I'll just go ahead and replace the thermostat. It's not worth a service call to a HVAC tech.

Thanks for you help everybody.
.
.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

1.26v is pretty low considering they start a 1.5 and should last at least a year. so it's draining them too fast.

- Batteries actually don't belong in the trash, they should be disposed of properly, having acid and heavy metals.

-------
T-stat replacement is pretty straight forward.

For a heatpump application, unless you get a dedicated stat for that u have to go into the menu and change some settings. They ship from factory for gas/oil/straight electric.

The wire connected to Y jumpered to W goes to Y on new ones.

I'm assuming u don't have backup heat, i don't see wiring for that.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> 1.26v is pretty low considering they start a 1.5 and should last at least a year. so it's draining them too fast.
> 
> - Batteries actually don't belong in the trash, they should be disposed of properly, having acid and heavy metals.
> 
> ...


Right, I was thinking that alkaline AA batteries are 1.2v, like most rechargeables.

Good point about disposal. I use rechargeables for just about everything in the house, except for that thermostat and a smoke/CO detector. The alkalines I use are 0% mercury and cadmium, but yeah there's probably other heavy metals in there too.

No backup heat tied into that thermostat. The wood stove is the "backup" (really the primary) along with a couple of electric baseboard heaters in rooms far from the stove.

I'll look for a Honeywell.

Thanks for your help, user.
.
.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

yah, they have zinc and manganese - > https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alkaline_battery

less toxic than cadmium or lead i believe.

some municipalities have recycling places. some hardware stores take them back.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

user_12345a said:


> yah, they have zinc and manganese - >
> .


Sounds like the multi-vitamin I take every day. :biggrin2:
.
.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If its got plenty of B-Complex...makes for sunshine bright number 1.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Next time you put new batteries in. before you put them in. Check them, they should read well over 1.5 volts.

Try a good set of Duracells.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I prefer Centrum Forte vitamins and to go with the Bunny.:biggrin2:


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm cheap, i'll stick with swallowing dumpster dived dead alkaline batteries for vitamins.


----------

